# How active should a hedgehog be?



## mattathyah (Mar 8, 2015)

I just got my little buddy and just thought of this question. Any input would be of help.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's not really any hard & fast rule for that. Some hedgehogs are lazy & like to sleep more than run. Some are major runners and might run many miles in a night. Babies sleep a LOT - sometimes up to 22 or 23 hours of the day. Their activity patterns can also be a bit more erratic as they go through growth spurts. As long as your hedgie is eating & drinking enough, the poop & pee look normal, and they look & act healthy when you have them out, they're probably fine.  As you guys get to know each other, you'll get a better feel for what your hedgehog's normal will be, both for food consumption & activity.


----------



## mattathyah (Mar 8, 2015)

Thats good to know, she is very young still and is always sleeping but she is eating and drinking and I'll keep and eye on number 1 and 2. I have started to handle her and she does seem frightened which I know is normal for the 2nd day hahaha I would be scared of me in her position but apart from the first bite she seems to be a quick learner hahahaha thanks very much for the reply. Really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Also a helpful hint, the longer they're asleep, the more hyper they become when they wake up


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Another way to look at the answer is "Active enough not to become over or under weight." As long as they maintain at a healthy size, they are active enough. Going in either direction means you need to do some work on their diet


----------

